# Can't feel my arms or legs, anyone else?



## Apathy (Jan 26, 2013)

Since my DP started 6 months ago my body parts have been numb. For instance if i'm laying in bed, my arms and legs feel light as a feather, like there not even there. But of course i can touch my arms/legs and physically feel it. Also it seems like i walk differently... like i can't feel my feet on the ground. If anyone else has this problem, share.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Are you anxious at all? I get that when I'm anxious. I used to feel miles off the ground too when I was DP'd, like there was a huge drop underneath me. Sometimes the whole change in perception really plays tricks on you! It's all harmless though


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey i struggled with this allot... Thought i was dying lol its all signs of dp... I used to smoke a cigarette ontop of those symptoms and felt like i was going to collapse...

Its all Hyper anxiety.. since i started meds.. this has all disappeared.. But like lionheart said it's all harmless... The worst one for me was the feeling of falling out of nowhere.. scary shiz but you're not dying.. i recommend promethazine to battle this... you need to balance anxiety again and get used to that feeling.. and slowly mould yourself again


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

Been there, done that my man. I've felt like I was just a head sitting there before. It's actually kind of hilarious looking back. Just move on. I suspect you're feeling higher anxiety lately (school?) and it's catching up to you.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

Fearless said:


> You fear. Fear increases adrenaline level, and adrenaline lessens physical pain.


by stimulating endorphins which is an opiod which have been shown to cause dp. That's why they say that dp can't exist without anxiety, because anxiety is basically the fight/flight response which causes adrenaline release.


----------



## Anesthetic (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes I've experienced this. Usually it starts because I can't feel my eyes/feel myself blinking, then it progresses to not being able to feel myself breathe and then I can't feel my hands/other limbs. Or, my hands feel light as a feather but look enlarged/or arms look abnormally long.


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

try being more self aware of your body/ being more. Pay more attention to the things you do, grab , touch,feel(as your doing these things, narrate/say what your doing ATM) . I had the same thing , like "weak power going into my legs or arms , as if i was going to drop something,or fall/ lose my balance for no reason" then it naturally came back to me the feeling . still think about here and there tho


----------



## Kayla16___ (Oct 2, 2021)

Apathy said:


> Since my DP started 6 months ago my body parts have been numb. For instance if i'm laying in bed, my arms and legs feel light as a feather, like there not even there. But of course i can touch my arms/legs and physically feel it. Also it seems like i walk differently... like i can't feel my feet on the ground. If anyone else has this problem, share.


I know this was in 2013 but have you recovered from this I’m currently experiencing this now ! & it sucks


----------

